# Allroundmarin Poker 380



## masses (27. September 2013)

Hallo und Petri Heil,
ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem passenden Angelboot für mich. Die Tolle Idee auf ein schönes Aluboot zurückzugreifen habe ich schnell wieder verworfen. Hierfür fehlt mir der Platz um es unterzustellen und außerdem habe ich in der Nähe nur wenige Slipstellen (Raum Mannheim) um das Boot zu Wasser zu lassen. 
Ein Kumpel besitzt ein Allroundmarin 300cm mit Luftboden. Das wiegt um die 30 kg und lässt sich problemlos zu zweit ans Wasser tragen.
Allerdings ist mir das etwas zu klein und unstabil, weshalb ich nach einiger Recherche mittlerweile zum Allroundmarin Poker 380 tendiere, gerade auch weil es einen Aluboden hat. Hier mal die Daten:

Modell "Poker 380"
Gesamtlänge:	379cm
Gesamtbreite:	173cm
Schlauchdurchmesser:	45cm
Luftkammer:	3+1
Gewicht:	69kg
Ladefähigkeit:	780kg
Anzahl Personen:	5,5
Max. zul. kW / PS:	18,7 / 25
Max. Motorengewicht:	83 kg

Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich keine Möglichkeit einen Trailer unterzustellen und auch nicht das Boot mit Trailer zu Wasser zu lassen. Deshalb würde ich das Schlauchboot zusammengefaltet im Kofferraum transportieren und vor Ort aufbauen. Meine Fragen hierzu wären:

Wie lange dauert es das Boot betriebsfertig aufzubauen? (Elektropumpe)

Lässt sich das Schlauchboot zu zweit zu Wasser tragen? (69 kg)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Als Ergänzung vllt noch: Ich möchte das Boot im Altrhein, im Hafen, aber auch entlang der Buhnenfelder zum Schleppen und Vertikalangeln benutzen. 

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus.

Mfg


----------



## WalKo (27. September 2013)

*AW: Allroundmarin Poker 380*

Kann dir zwar in der Frage nicht weiterhelfen, bin aber ein Leidensgenosse  der auch damit beschäftigt ist für mich das richtige Schlauchboot zu finden. 
Allroundmarin Poker habe ich auch im Auge, leider weiß ich nicht wo man so ein Boot anschauen kann.  In Mannheim hat es ja das Nautikpro wo es die Grand Ranger Boote gibt, die zumindest Theoretisch einen sehr guten Eindruck machen. 
Die wären eigentlich mein Favorit wenn ich ein Neuboot kaufen würde. 

Wie schnell man ein Schlachboot aufgebaut bekommt, hängt wohl auch von einem selber ab. So zwischen 15 und 30 Minuten sind bei einem Boot mit Luftkiel zu erwarten, je nach Pumpe und Fähigkeiten. 
Bei Schlauchbooten mit Holzkiel brauchen manche bis 1,1/2 Stunden.

Grundsätzlich zu zweit Tragen vom Gewicht geht’s es schon, aber es kommt darauf an wo die Griffe angebracht sind. Mein Schlauchboot soll klappbare Räder an den Heckspiegel bekommen damit ich es auch alleine wassern kann. 


kennst Du das Video schon? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnHuK_4ZHsQ
Da siht man das man es zu zweit tragen kann und bekommt eine Vorstellung vom Aufbau


Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## masses (30. September 2013)

*AW: Allroundmarin Poker 380*

Ja, das video kenn ich schon  Trotzdem danke. habe schon das komplette Internet durchforstet. Die Lösung mit den Rollen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. das bringt mir jedoch nur bedingt was. Im Hafen z.B. musst du das Boot die letzten paar Meter zum Wasser tragen. Wenn ich im Altrhein gehe ist das aber sicher eine guten Lösung.

MfG


----------



## Eckhaard (30. September 2013)

*AW: Allroundmarin Poker 380*

Du kannst das Boot mit den Rädern ins Wasser schieben. Im Wasser klappst Du dann die Räder einfach hoch. Hier mal Bilder, damit Du eine Vorstellung bekommst:

http://zeepter.de/Zubehoer/Slipraeder/Schlauchboot-SliprAder-aus-V4-Edelstahl::92.html


----------

